
How to build companies that matter (the lean startup on O'Reilly Radar) - ph0rque
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/03/how-to-build-companies-that-matter-lean.html
======
jwilliams
Does this really cover more than the source O'Reilly article:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=525167> ?

